# Drywall art



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Look at posts 848 and 849 in this thread at DWT amazing work. :notworthy:

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/finished-drywall-picture-1829/index29/


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

They are no Wisepainter.

Awesome work.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome indeed. I sent him a pm to ask about other work and if I could post the pics here for those that do not click my links.

The guy needs a website if he does not already have one.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

That's really nice.

I didn't bother reading too much - I spent enough time scrolling to the right page, I got dumped on page 32 and it was like 300 posts further on - but so how was that done. 


It says "indiana limestone". So is this a limestone that is "carved" or a plaster that is poured and shaped while still malleable ?.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> That's really nice.
> 
> I didn't bother reading too much - I spent enough time scrolling to the right page, I got dumped on page 32 and it was like 300 posts further on - but so how was that done.
> 
> ...


Sorry it may be how I view pages I view them 30 posts per page so it must of taken you to the wrong page. 

here is what he said his process is 



b said:


> the sculptures are done with 90/mud mix,kitchen spoon,water mister to move the mud around ,model up the bird to the light.scribed and sanded in details of the bird when it was completely dry.the scene was done with assortment of small drywall knives.metal bullnose,1/2 bead,drywall cove used around fireplace.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

he must make wonderful sand castles :thumbup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice link Workaholic!

Are these plaster molds that you can purchase, or are these original sculptures mitch did by hand? Either way, very creative!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Very cool, but I had to laugh when I thought you could really get carried away with that, I mean it sort of reminded me of velvet paintings.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Have any of you seen RESTA's work on CT? He does all plaster moldings, and trim, and ceiling treatments.. not quite as artsie.. but bad ass none the less!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Nice link Workaholic!
> 
> Are these plaster molds that you can purchase, or are these original sculptures mitch did by hand? Either way, very creative!


If I understood correctly I think he just does them one by one. 



fauxlynn said:


> Very cool, but I had to laugh when I thought you could really get carried away with that, I mean it sort of reminded me of velvet paintings.


Yeah I can see that if you went crazy with it. I picture them being taken to the next step of being artistically painted and sealed. 



nEighter said:


> Have any of you seen RESTA's work on CT? He does all plaster moldings, and trim, and ceiling treatments.. not quite as artsie.. but bad ass none the less!


Yeah I have, nice work.


----------



## bmitch (Jan 15, 2012)

CApainter said:


> Nice link Workaholic!
> 
> Are these plaster molds that you can purchase, or are these original sculptures mitch did by hand? Either way, very creative!


 these are not molds,every one is original and can't be duplicated if tried.i did the mare and foal 14yrs ago.fireplace is my own,i built it 5yrs ago.the pics i do now have far more detail.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Glad you found the thread Mitch. :thumbsup:

How many hours does one take? I know it will vary just trying to get an idea.


----------

